# I hate being broke!



## joshuai (Jul 1, 2010)

Man i got the Poecilotheria fever! I really want a smithi but dont have the funds! What tarantulas would you "kill" for? But are just out of reach!


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lg. Girls*

B.Klaasi & B.Albiceps & B.Annitha


----------



## Redneck (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I am going to have to say the P. pulcher & P. reduncus confirmed ladies..


----------



## belljar77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Xenesthis anything...sigh, someday...


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 1, 2010)

P.smithi
P.metallica
P.platyomma(adult female)


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still saving up money (and looking!) for Poecilotheria uniformis.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 1, 2010)

A new female _C. schiodtei_. Theres nothing I want more.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2010)

Any Pampho. Any Xenesthis. And once I get the money, the next two I get are probably gonna be a versicolor and a suntiger.


----------



## Dark241993 (Jul 1, 2010)

p. murinus


----------



## NikiP (Jul 2, 2010)

P. metallica
P. subfusca
M. balfouri


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 2, 2010)

Maraca cabocla...very soon, lol.


----------



## mickey66 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Poecilotheria*

I have a question for you guys......Poecilotheria how is it pronounced? Is it pee... or poe/poke I did a search and found something to the FX of pee. I'm still having trouble with the Latin. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NikiP (Jul 2, 2010)

mickey66 said:


> I have a question for you guys......Poecilotheria how is it pronounced? Is it pee... or poe/poke I did a search and found something to the FX of pee. I'm still having trouble with the Latin. Thanks in advance!


I booked marked then website after I found it, so helpful!

http://atshq.org/articles/beechwp1.html


----------



## mickey66 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Poecilotheria (pee-suh-luh-THI-ree-uh) so it is Pee...I have been saying Poec/poke....why are they called Pokies? Nicknames drive me nuts! Who came up with that one...I could go on and on but I won't....just a Noob to these but I purchased one anyway.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 2, 2010)

A friggen Brumese Cobalt Blue ! LoL , but seriously I want a A. purpurea AF or baumgarteni ( spelling ? )


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i think my dreams are going to come true! I have made arrangements tonight for a trade, I think im getting my P . smithi very soon. with no cash out of pocket, except for the shipping on my end of the trade! Im freakin extragalactic, I mean extatic, can you hear it in my voice?!!:3::5::3:


----------



## blash (Jul 2, 2010)

To be honest there is no species i could not afford. 
The most expensive (and available) slings in germany should be Poecilotheria metallica starting at ~90$ going up to 400$ for subadult, that is just too much for an insect in my book but if i really wanted one i could manage to get one.
Luckily i am not a collector, i started out with OBTs, i have 2 right now, maybe i will get a third one and try to mate them but i do not need to have several species. :razz:


----------



## venomous.com (Jul 2, 2010)

blash said:


> To be honest there is no species i could not afford.
> The most expensive (and available) slings in germany should be Poecilotheria metallica starting at ~90$ going up to 400$ for subadult, that is just too much for an insect in my book but if i really wanted one i could manage to get one.
> Luckily i am not a collector, i started out with OBTs, i have 2 right now, maybe i will get a third one and try to mate them but i do not need to have several species. :razz:


Yea, you say that now. Wait till you get the fever.


----------



## Shell (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine would be _Monocentropus balfouri._ Technically I'm sure I could come up with the $ if I really wanted to, but the price for a sling is still pretty steep here in Canada, so I think I will wait until it drops a bit more.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 2, 2010)

M. balfouri here too. Not so much because they're rare and "exclusive" but just because I like baboons and they are just about the most beautiful fossorial baboons I've ever seen.

Also looking high and low for P. pulcher and would _love_ to lay my hands on 2"-4" G. pulchra.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 2, 2010)

There is still a lot on my wish list, but the few that I would love to have where cost comes into play are M. balfouri, P. metallica, and a female G. pulchra for my male.


----------



## blash (Jul 2, 2010)

ptviperz said:


> Yea, you say that now. Wait till you get the fever.


I already have the feaver, thinking about trying to breed OBTs but i think if you find a great species you do not need to have others. I had the possibility to look at many different species without needing to buy them myself. But that is just me.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 2, 2010)

reasonably priced female m. robustum would be there for me.. And i've noticed alot of large female G pulchripes (i'ms till gonna say aureostriata) for sale lately pretty cheap which i want to snag one up.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jul 2, 2010)

as rare as they are and I'm sure how expensive they would be... if they ever popped up on the market. I'd come up with the funds..

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 2, 2010)

M.balfouri.  But I won't have to wish too much longer.  I should be getting one on tuesday!


----------



## Evil Seedlet (Jul 2, 2010)

Um, I would really like a G pulchra, but I wouldn't want a super tiny sling. So a juvie, and those are hella expensive. And I am poor. lol.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Man i got the Poecilotheria fever! I really want a smithi but dont have the funds!


Why not get a regalis or striata?There both better looking than smithi ;]



Warren Bautista said:


> I'm still saving up money (and looking!) for Poecilotheria uniformis.


This spider does not exist in the hobby as far as I know.Have you ever even seen a photo of a real uniformis?
-Chris


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Why not get a regalis or striata?There both better looking than smithi ;]
> 
> 
> This spider does not exist in the hobby as far as I know.Have you ever even seen a photo of a real uniformis?
> -Chris


already got them, and a female rufilata, a female and male metallica, 2 female subfusca, a couple fasciata slings, a ornata female, and a couple miranda slings


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 2, 2010)

Evil Seedlet said:


> Um, I would really like a G pulchra, but I wouldn't want a super tiny sling. So a juvie, and those are hella expensive. And I am poor. lol.


You can get a 2" for about $40. (not including shipping though, of course)


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, and I also want a Xenesthis immanis


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

joshuai said:


> already got them, and a female rufilata, a female and male metallica, 2 female subfusca, a couple fasciata slings, a ornata female, and a couple miranda slings


poeci-mon I must collect them all!haha 
Awesome genus tho so I dont blame ya ;]
I will recommend you get a tigrinawesseli if you have the chance!One of my favs of the Poecilotheria without a doubt!
Just look at this newly molted girl!





-Chris


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> poeci-mon I must collect them all!haha
> Awesome genus tho so I dont blame ya ;]
> I will recommend you get a tigrinawesseli if you have the chance!One of my favs of the Poecilotheria without a doubt!
> Just look at this newly molted girl!
> ...


OMG how have i never seen a big female that is gorgeous! speechless!! and i will work on this for sure. beautiful


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 2, 2010)

*What I want*

Mine would be M. Balfouri adult FemaleS. They don't exist... lol The money is here.


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 2, 2010)

its been a while since i bought a new T, been broke

would love to add a female p.metallica back into my collection (my big one croaked), as well as a BIG parahybana...and an EO sling, id cut off a pinky for an EO :drool:


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Mine would be M. Balfouri adult FemaleS. They don't exist... lol The money is here.


Ya I could go for that! I am waiting on the balfouri! for a while. Im liking the pokies too much!


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Why not get a regalis or striata?There both better looking than smithi ;]
> 
> 
> This spider does not exist in the hobby as far as I know.Have you ever even seen a photo of a real uniformis?
> -Chris


I dont know if the second one is real but here is the only pic ive seen and one that look live!
http://www.poecilotheria.com/galerie_poe_uni_par.htm
http://www.poecilotheria.com/galerie_poe_uni.htm

^^^

2 pics look at both!

and when you are at the pic there is three words under it at the bottom of the pic click on Weiter and it shows more photos of the banding


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> This spider does not exist in the hobby as far as I know.Have you ever even seen a photo of a real uniformis?
> -Chris


Jst the ones of the preserved specimen and the supposed one Joshua posted.

Hey, I can dream, can't I?:}


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

joshuai said:


> I dont know if the second one is real but here is the only pic ive seen and one that look live!
> http://www.poecilotheria.com/galerie_poe_uni_par.htm
> http://www.poecilotheria.com/galerie_poe_uni.htm
> 
> ...


I've seen em before ;]
Thanks for the links tho!
-Chris


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 2, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Man i got the Poecilotheria fever! I really want a smithi but dont have the funds! What tarantulas would you "kill" for? But are just out of reach!


Here's some fuel for that fire. 


			
				Phalagorn said:
			
		

> Hi Ian,  here´s some pics of cool Poec variations
> 
> _Poecilotheria formosa_ "Light/ghost form"
> 
> ...


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 2, 2010)

*Hrmmmm!*



Endagr8 said:


> Here's some fuel for that fire.


All right, lets hear it. Where are they? Who has/had these? Where do these come from, natural occurance? "Subspecies"? I can pm you my address, Ill take both lol.


----------



## joshuai (Jul 2, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> All right, lets hear it. Where are they? Who has/had these? Where do these come from, natural occurance? "Subspecies"? I can pm you my address, Ill take both lol.


i just sold my house! Ill give him more $! lol jk Those are amazing! I think that is the whitest tarantula i have ever seen!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> All right, lets hear it. Where are they? Who has/had these? Where do these come from, natural occurance? "Subspecies"? I can pm you my address, Ill take both lol.


Stefan Phalagorn Bergström PM'd me those after I sent a PM to him asking him for the pictures of a few of his attachments that had been deleted. His posts and threads are some of the most informative on the board (look at this and this, for example), and they offered me a fun couple hours of reading material. I assume that these are just regional color variants of the species mentioned. I'd surely love to own either, but it appears that they only exist in Stefan's collection and hopefully are still extant in their natural ranges. This one, that made it to the States (GASP!), appears to be an intergrade, IMHO.


joshuai said:


> i just sold my house! Ill give him more $! lol jk Those are amazing! I think that is the whitest tarantula i have ever seen!


They are absolutely breathtaking. But alas, the closest thing us mere mortals have the potential to own are _P. tigrinawesseli_, like the one Chris posted, which is also a jaw-dropping beauty. JK, I really, really hope these variants make it to the hobby.


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 3, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Stefan Phalagorn Bergström PM'd me those after I sent a PM to him asking him for the pictures of a few of his attachments that had been deleted. His posts and threads are some of the most informative on the board (look at this and this, for example), and they offered me a fun couple hours of reading material. I assume that these are just regional color variants of the species mentioned. I'd surely love to own either, but it appears that they only exist in Stefan's collection and hopefully are still extant in their natural ranges. This one, that made it to the States (GASP!), appears to be an intergrade, IMHO.
> 
> They are absolutely breathtaking. But alas, the closest thing us mere mortals have the potential to own are _P. tigrinawesseli_, like the one Chris posted, which is also a jaw-dropping beauty. JK, I really, really hope these variants make it to the hobby.


Don't underestimate the power of desire. The black Striata will be mine...one day. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2010)

If I remember correctly the black striata pictured came out of a normal striata's eggsack.The same situation I believe with holothele incei (Gold)..
Now I wish this would happen with P.murinas!Anyone ever seen the dark form of this species?Absolutely stunning!
Look:
http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki.../pterinochilus_carnivorus/pt_carnivorus01.jpg

Been on my wish list for a longgg time!As far as I know they aren't found in the hobby but honestly if someone got a few females and a male taken from the wild in a couple years time they would be common place!
Someone get on that please 
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> If I remember correctly the black striata pictured came out of a normal striata's eggsack.The same situation I believe with holothele incei (Gold)..
> Now I wish this would happen with P.murinas!Anyone ever seen the dark form of this species?Absolutely stunning!
> Look:
> http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki.../pterinochilus_carnivorus/pt_carnivorus01.jpg
> ...


That _P. murinus_ is pretty awesome! I also recall that the _P. striata_ "dark form" came from a normal _P. striata_ sac. But that was quite awhile ago, and it brings to question how many generations were between wild-caught spiders and that little oddity. I'd imagine that Pokies in the States are _at least_ five generations away from their WC relatives, so the likelihood that someone finds such a spider in an eggsac is probably rather small. _P. murinus_ are being imported all the time, though, so if it's possible to pair two of the typical hobby color forms and produce the darker one in your picture, I hope it happens soon!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> I'd imagine that Pokies in the States are _at least_ five generations away from their WC relatives, so the likelihood that someone finds such a spider in an eggsac is probably rather small. )


Most Poecilotheria in the hobby are way past 5 generations.The exception to that rule would prob be Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica,tigrinawesseli and possibly some of the newer stock of P.smithi that have been floating around.Some WC Poecs do still get smuggled from India and Sri lanka from what I understand tho.
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Why not get a regalis or striata?There both better looking than smithi ;]
> 
> 
> This spider does not exist in the hobby as far as I know.Have you ever even seen a photo of a real uniformis?
> -Chris


so, did you even see one that not in the picture adult size?
they are very very pretty, ya know 
dont know about uniforms, I know I saw one somwhere with that name attached all soaked in alcohol, but  I think those are myth


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> If I remember correctly the black striata pictured came out of a normal striata's eggsack.The same situation I believe with holothele incei (Gold)..
> Now I wish this would happen with P.murinas!Anyone ever seen the dark form of this species?Absolutely stunning!
> Look:
> http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki.../pterinochilus_carnivorus/pt_carnivorus01.jpg
> ...


I don't think that is the case with the H. Incei Gold, I have 5 and they seem to be available, unless that happened and that particular one continued to produce offspring that were gold. Off topic... BUT to get back on track, I would also like E. Olivicea adult females. Again, they don't exist :/


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 3, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> I don't think that is the case with the H. Incei Gold, I have 5 and they seem to be available, unless that happened and that particular one continued to produce offspring that were gold. Off topic... BUT to get back on track, I would also like E. Olivicea adult females. Again, they don't exist :/


Check this out.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2010)

Exactly where I got that info ;]
-Chris


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 4, 2010)

> I would also like E. Olivicea adult females


i havnt seen a big female for sale since one of the earlier imports of em, kicking myself still for passing on one at the time :wall:. hands down one of the best looking Ts IMO


----------



## Struckanerve (Jul 4, 2010)

i wish i wasn't broke either.  There are a few i want, but even if i wasnt broke it still would be hard to aquire them. 

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black" 
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
Phormingochilus everetti (this one i want the most)


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 4, 2010)

*Ah!*



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Check this out.


Ok, that is exactly what I thought, thanks.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 4, 2010)

Struckanerve said:


> i wish i wasn't broke either.  There are a few i want, but even if i wasnt broke it still would be hard to aquire them.
> 
> Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"
> Phormingochilus everetti (this one i want the most)


You might see these 2 species available sooner than your think ;]
-Chris


----------



## NikiP (Jul 4, 2010)

I had to look up the Phormingochilus everetti, very pretty!!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 4, 2010)

syndicate said:


> You might see these 2 species available sooner than your think ;]
> -Chris


Don't be starting trouble chris!  I can't check the FS section any more than every 10 minutes, I need something of a life


----------



## VESPidA (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ i never would have guessed that was P. murinus from the pic... crazy!  still love 'em in all their orangey goodness though

out of reach right now is Ceratogyrus sp...

**love your sig by the way!  bugs, not drugs


----------



## kevin1995 (Jul 8, 2010)

1. P. metallica - any
2. T. blondi confirmed female (not sp. "burgundy")
3. L. violacetops confirmed female (I don't know if I spelled it right, but close)

Grrr someday


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 8, 2010)

for me, the holy grail is a nice big _G. pulchra_... mind you without the $200 or whatever price tag. 2" here is around $80, not $40  also, a _P. regalis_ female. theres one (i am guessing size) around 3-4" at the LPS confirmed female for $100. i could prob get the guy to knock it down to $90, mayyyyybe. but still... $100 right now for me and my addiction is a _lot_ of money.

there are things harder to find, i know. but the demand for these apparently keeps tags high. and the other LPS prices... even worse. one day i will resort to buying online, probably pretty soon in fact.


----------



## Ghostmooner (Jul 8, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Man i got the Poecilotheria fever! I really want a smithi but dont have the funds! What tarantulas would you "kill" for? But are just out of reach!


for the past few days, i've been aching for a T. Blondi. I love Ts with short hair and fuz, they look so awsome to me. but I don't have a cage for one or the money for it right now, and I also don't want to buy an already full grown girl. I want to find a T. Blondi that's around 5-6" in size, and deffiantly CB.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 8, 2010)

I am too broke to aquire enough t's, so I can sort them out by color, in a rainbow fashion.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jul 18, 2010)

An adult female G. pulchra.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 18, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I think I am going to have to say the P. pulcher & P. reduncus confirmed ladies..


Since I got my pulcher female & I believe my reduncus is female I guess I need to think of something else I am to broke for.. 

Maybe some P metallicas & a couple M balfouris?


----------



## tjmi2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Just look at this newly molted girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I thought a P. subfusca was on the top of my want list but now this!


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 18, 2010)

A trio of Indian Ornamentals


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

A Monocentropus balfouri!!!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> A trio of Indian Ornamentals





Roy said:


> A Monocentropus balfouri!!!


A trio of _M. balfouri_.


----------

